# Houmous recipe please



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes its me again asking for another recipe. I love houmous and have been I thought very good in buying the reduced fat version until today when I finally got round to reading the label and the sugar amount is crazy so would like to make it at home
cheers
gail


----------



## margie (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Gail there are links to a whole range of hummus recipes on this link

http://mideastfood.about.com/od/middleeasternfood101/a/hummus101.htm


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Margie - followed that link and found a receipe for black bean hummus which Im going to try and also how to make your own tahini Yum


----------



## ThunderBolt (Nov 7, 2010)

Custard pies. 

Oh, sorry... I thought you said humorous!?!

Humble pie for me after a joke like that I reckon.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 7, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> Custard pies.
> 
> Oh, sorry... I thought you said humorous!?!
> 
> Humble pie for me after a joke like that I reckon.



Damn! You got there before me!


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres a good recipe in the GL for dummys book (which i would recommend anyway - see the recommended books section on here)


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2010)

Basic Humous Recipe:

A tin of chickpeas (drained and rinsed), or get the dried ones and soak them overnight.
A couple of cloves of garlic finely chopped (add more or less as you prefer)
A couple of tablespoons of lightly toasted sesame seeds
A couple of tablespoons of olive oil
The juice of half a lemon
Salt and Pepper

Shove it all in a blender and whizz it to the consistency you like (I like mine lumpy) and add more oil if it's too dry.

You can add stuff to the basic recipe, such as some chopped chillies, paprika, chopped onion, coriander and so on.

Serve as a dip with fresh pitta, carrot sticks or other veggies.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone
cheers
gail


----------



## steel77 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Gail - Might be too late for this but there is one on the diabetic friend website the other week try it there are three different flavours http://diabeticfriend.co.uk/weekly-recipe/hummous however as it is not the current weeks recipe you will have to log in and register!!! Sarah


----------

